# Sneezing [and purring].



## theheatherjane (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello all, so here's the thing;

Dora has become quite sneezy of late. 
I'm ashamed to say that I don't really know when it started, it's just occured to me that it's been going on for a while. 
Now, it pretty much always happens when she starts to purr. The purring begins, with an on/off volley of tiny little sneezes which seem to stop when she gets into her purring stride. I'm wondering whether I've started to notice it more because she purrs much more than she used to. 
I've read that the purring sensation can tickle their noses and set them off. 
Faulty purring wiring?

She has absolutely no other symptoms, nothing. 

Does anyone else have any experience of this?
Many thanks.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi THJ Some cats do sneeze when they purr, but for Dora to have suddenly started it and to be doing it a lot does suggest something is going on. 

She could possibly have a mild upper respiratory infection, or it could be an allergy. As I recall she is an indoor cat? So an allergy might be the more likely.

I would try and eliminate possible environmental causes first, 
e.g. in future wash all bedding (cats and yours) in a non-bio unscented liquid such as Boots own, or Surcare (from supermarkets); Use an ordinary soap cleaner for hard floors; Don't use any scented candles, room sprays or burn any jossticks. Don't use Feliway diffusers. 

Please don't take this the wrong way hun, but some cats can be allergic to dust mites (we all have dust in our homes, and where there is dust there are mites). Vacuuming the floors and dusting hard surfaces almost every day will keep dust to a minimum and may be the answer. 

If none of the above makes any difference then it is more likely to be an infection, which she may throw off without antibiotics but any sign of runny nose or eyes or cough and it would be best for the vet to see her.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Cant offer any sesnible advice, just wanted to say HI! 
You know we expect updates on the girls now you have resurfaced, don't you?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have only fairly recently had house cats and one of them gets a little snuffy and sneezes a bit as soon as autumn comes and the heating goes on  Seems to settle down after a few weeks, perhaps he gets used to it. Keeping dust to a minimum helps but that's another 'issue' because being house cats they obviously have litter trays! 
I took Dexter to the vet the first time it happened and he wasn't overly concerned. Hopefully it might just be something similar for your cat 
Em


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

Gali is sneezy - i asked about it when i noticed, her temperature was fine& eyes werent runny ... vet said some sneeze easily or mild allergy - oddly enough its often with new things in the house 

can we have a full update please


----------

